# Is this from sod webworm?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Is this sod webworm? In the morning when dew is present ill see what looks like spider webs across the lawn.

Sorry for all the noob questions lately but definitely learning a lot! Thanks guys.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It is a fungus.
I am not sure what it is called.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't see clearly but are you sure its not spiders? My sister had the same question and I got to show here the baby spiders lol she freaked but hey the lawn was ok =P


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

No spiders lol, I did see your video.

I think ales_ganter is right that it may be a fungus. I had a bad rust fungus problem earlier in June but it had grown out. Now I'm left with a few brown spots that get these webs in the mornings.

Maybe I'll try the scotts fungus control.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I had spider web like stuff in the morning dew all over my spring seeded lawn and this is the result. It is starting to grow back.
I have noiced it only attacks new weak grass and not old established one.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

yeah no spiders means is fungus


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Hopefully this will take care of it, it isn't too bad.




Wife and dog approved. (Minus the Milo smell) 😆


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Hopefully this will take care of it, it isn't too bad.


Hmm...you might want to double check before you apply that milo. Nitrogen may feed the undesirable fungus. Someone please correct me if I have this wrong.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

social port said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this will take care of it, it isn't too bad.
> ...


Some people recommend a slow release nitrogen for dollar spot with fungicide. You have to feed the lawn so it can grow out of any disease, but without putting so much nitrogen down to enhance other diseases.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would hold off from nitrogen. The grass looks healthy. More nitrogen means more clipping which means more moisture to feed the fungus. I might even drop the hoc while bagging to let it dry out.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok guys, thanks for the advice. I already put down the Milorganite but only at a half rate. I used 1 bag to cover 5K Sq Ft. The guy at the nursery said the slow release won't kick in too much until the fungus control does its job. I also have another half bag of the fungicide to throw down in a couple weeks. I'm limiting watering to once a week amd bagging clippings at 2.5".

That seem alright?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I stopped fungus with fungicide, but before that I put down 1,4 pounds of N per 1k sqf, because I heard I could grow it out. Well, the fungicide stopped the spread. I allso let the grass go a little crunchy before I irrigate it, so there is not much moisture for the funghi (not sure if it is plural for fungus) to grow on.

If I could rewind the time I would stop watering and feeding the grass, and not try to push growth.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> ..... funghi (not sure if it is plural for fungus)


Very close! Fungi is the plural version of fungus. I'll give you credit though, God knows I'm not bilingual :lol:

Una cerveza mas por favor. That's about all I got


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

^ thats all you need to know!


----------



## tdr6874 (Aug 6, 2017)

sod webworms are easy to spot with little gray/brownish moths flying over yard in late evening to early morining


----------

